# Fenster offen im Sommer ?



## Gamer090 (26. März 2017)

Hi zusammen

Habt ihr im Sommer ein Fenster offen im Schlafzimmer oder irgendwo in der Wohnung, einfach um in der Nacht angenehmer schlafen zu können? Im Moment ist es bei mir in der Nacht noch kühl aber in einem Monat könnte das ganz anders aussehen. Am Tag wird es bei mir 12-17° C warm nur in der Nacht ist es kühl, freue mich schon auf den Sommer weil ich mit offenem Fenster in der Nacht deutlich besser schlafe.

Wie ist es bei euch so? Habt ihr auch ein Fenster offen im Sommer oder wenn die Temperatur passt, um besser zu schlafen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. März 2017)

Wenn man in einem unisolierten Altbau im Dachgeschoss wohnt hat man keine andere Wahl - denn bei geschlossenem Fenster werde ich bei 40+°C gedünstet wenns draußen mal richtig warm wird.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. März 2017)

Ich wohne auch in einem älterem Gebäude, 26 Jährig um genau zu sein, und ich weiss nicht wie gut die Isolierung hier ist aber ohen offenes Fenster in der Nacht halte ich es hier nicht aus. Ausserdem scheint Nachmittags die Sonne genau ins Fenster im Zimmer, wenn da die Jalousien nicht zu sind, dann ist es heisser als draussen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. März 2017)

26 Jahre? Das issn Neubau... 
Das Haus hier stammt aus Hitlers Zeiten - und wurde auch nicht nennenswert modernisiert (ich habn Ölofen, eine Elektroinstallation bei der du Angst bekommst im Schaltschrank, eine Isolierung dass Wände innen gefrieren im Winter usw.) - da Fenster offen zu lassen ist dein kleinstes Problem - bei vielen Fenstern ists auch fast egal ob die offen oder zu sind (einfachverglasung mit Holzrahmen - die sind eh nicht dicht^^).

(Bevor die Frage kommt warum ich mir das antue: Es ist aktuell quasi alternativlos und entsprechend sehr (SEHR) günstig).


----------



## addicTix (26. März 2017)

Hab mal "Je nach Lust und Laune" gewählt, da ich leider im Erdgeschoss wohne und da mit offenem Fenster schlafen ist nicht wirklich mein Ding 
Nachher werde ich tot aufgefunden.

Wenn ich in einem höheren Stockwerk wohnen würde, wäre das Fenster dauerhaft offen beim schlafen


----------



## Gamer090 (26. März 2017)

Na gut, im Gegensatz zu deiner Wohnung ist meine Bude wirklich "Neubau"  Ölheizung gibt es hier glaube ich auch, die Elektroinstallation ist ziemlich neu weil hier einer wohnt der sich damit auskennt und mit der Vermieterin verwandt ist.  

Bei dir sollten die Fenster aber dringend ersetzt werden, will nicht wissen was bei dir an Heizkosten im Winter anfällt


----------



## ThoSta (26. März 2017)

Ich lüfte meistens vorm schlafen gehen hab das Fenster dann aber zu weil ich meist lange schlafe und es ruhiger ist in der Früh wenn das Fenster zu ist (Autotüren und so).


----------



## sinchilla (26. März 2017)

> Nachher werde ich tot aufgefunden.


 berichte mal wie das so ist. ich schlaf auch im winter mit offenem fenster, ok bei -20 grad wirds auch mal zugemacht aber sonst is meine wohlfühltemperatur bei 10-15° es gibt ja decken...mir graust es schon vor dem sommer, da wird das fenster natürlich dann tagsüber geschlossen. ich hab das fenster zum innenhof, leider ist nebenan ne grundschule...hab schon überlegt mir nen luftgewehr zuzulegen...ne SPASS!!! aber bin beruflich meist eh ab 7 unterwegs und am wochenende sind die bälger zum glück nicht dort


----------



## halo_fourteen (26. März 2017)

Ich schlafe gerne mit offenen Fenstern im Sommer, aber mich machen dann immer die dämlichen Vögel morgens wach


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. März 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bei dir sollten die Fenster aber dringend ersetzt werden, will nicht wissen was bei dir an Heizkosten im Winter anfällt



Ich habe darauf keinen Einfluss - gehört mir nicht sonst wären sie schon lange neu. Die Heizkosten gehen bei mir fast gegen Null wenn man die Bedingungen bedenkt (ich sage ja es ist SEHR billig), alleine schon weil unter mir eine Rentnerin wohnt die brutal durchheizt und ich sozusagen ne Fußbodenheizung habe im Winter (), sprich ich komme mit ganz grob 300-500€/Jahr Heizkosten locker hin.


----------



## Leob12 (26. März 2017)

In meiner alten Dachgeschoßwohnung ein Muss. Tagsüber war es mit südseitigem Zimmer ohnehin recht angenehm warm, aber in der Nacht war das Fenster eigentlich immer offen.

Wie es jetzt ist weiß ich nicht. Kann meine Fenster nicht kippen und wohne im Hochparterre. Das Viertel ist zwar eines der besseren aber da mein Zimmer zum Innenhof schaut ist es nicht schwer da eine Leiter aufzustellen und meinen Schlaf zu stören.


----------



## sinchilla (26. März 2017)

> Ich schlafe gerne mit offenen Fenstern im Sommer, aber mich machen dann immer die dämlichen Vögel morgens wach


 ja dieser ökolärm ist wirklich unerträglich aber meist wird dieser vom wohligen"schnurren" irgendwelcher motoradfahrer überdeckt...es gibt viele gründe für ein luftgewehr...


----------



## Gamer090 (26. März 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich habe darauf keinen Einfluss - gehört mir nicht sonst wären sie schon lange neu. Die Heizkosten gehen bei mir fast gegen Null wenn man die Bedingungen bedenkt (ich sage ja es ist SEHR billig), alleine schon weil unter mir eine Rentnerin wohnt die brutal durchheizt und ich sozusagen ne Fußbodenheizung habe im Winter (), sprich ich komme mit ganz grob 300-500€/Jahr Heizkosten locker hin.



Ich bekomme jedes Jahr Geld zurück weil ich zu viel Nebenkosten gezahlt habe, 200Fr im Jahr ungefähr  Warum? Anscheinend wird unter mir geheizt mein Boden ist ohne eingebaute Fussbodenheizung trotzdem nie kalt, ich laufe zu Hause entweder Barfuss oder in Socken.



Leob12 schrieb:


> In meiner alten Dachgeschoßwohnung ein Muss. Tagsüber war es mit südseitigem Zimmer ohnehin recht angenehm warm, aber in der Nacht war das Fenster eigentlich immer offen.
> 
> Wie es jetzt ist weiß ich nicht. Kann meine Fenster nicht kippen und wohne im Hochparterre. Das Viertel ist zwar eines der besseren aber da mein Zimmer zum Innenhof schaut ist es nicht schwer da eine Leiter aufzustellen und meinen Schlaf zu stören.



Angst vor dem Sandmännchen?


----------



## T-Drive (26. März 2017)

Fenster zum Garten immer uff, trotz EG. Bei rechtem Frost die Terassentür, da gehts zum Wintergarten und dort hats die angepeilten 10 - 15 °C.

Wärmer oder ohne Luftzufuhr vertrag ich nicht.


----------



## Baker79 (26. März 2017)

Also ich wohne seit 2009, wie Alki meint, in einem "Neubau" (DDR-Wohnblock von '78 oder so) und da hatte ich bisher eigentlich immer von etwa März bis Anfang November wenigstens im Wohnzimmer ein Fenster angekippt.  Wenns draussen dann doch mal Sommer wird, wird auch im Schlafzimmer angekippt. Und bei extremer Hitze wird ein Ventilator zugeschaltet.

Die Heizungsrohre hier sind leider gar nicht isoliert und verlaufen offen von unten nach oben durch die Wohnung (Schlafzimmer, Wohnzimmer und Bad). Von daher wirds auch so warm "genug", auch wenn die Heizung aus ist.

Mal von meinem I5-"Heizkraftwerk" abgesehen, ist eigentlich gar keine Heizung an. 

Vor 2009 wohnte ich noch mit meiner Mum in nem Haus von 1928 oder so, unterm Dach. Da hielt man es im Sommer mit offenem Fenster, offener Tür und Ventilator kaum aus. Aber da stand der Rechner auch von Ende April bis Anfang Oktober im Keller. Gemütliche 15-20°C im Sommer sind schon geil. Grausam war dann nur immer das Verlassen des Kellers: Tür auf, durchgehen und wie vor eine Wand laufen.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. März 2017)

Stimmt der PC ist auch eine gute Heizung  sogar eine sehr effektive, mit wenig Saft viel Hitze erzeugen, eine kleine Heizung braucht deutlich mehr 
Das Problem hat man aber im Sommer, am Abend noch gemütlich zocken geht kaum noch ausser das Fenster ist offen, aber auch dann ist es nicht immer angenehm.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. März 2017)

Naja, der Wirkungsgrad elektrische Energie zu Wärmeenergie ist sowohl beim PC als auch bei elektrischen Radiatoren nahezu 100% - nur hat man mit nem Radiator einfach weniger Spaß.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. März 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja, der Wirkungsgrad elektrische Energie zu Wärmeenergie ist sowohl beim PC als auch bei elektrischen Radiatoren nahezu 100% - nur hat man mit nem Radiator einfach weniger Spaß.


Stimmt 

Im Sommer ist dieser Wirkungsgrad aber eigentlich  eher störend, da hilft ein offenes Fenster auch nicht


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. März 2017)

Hart ists wenns nicht nur heiß sondern auch windstill ist. Dann hab ich die Balkontür sperrangelweit offen und auf der anderen Seite alle Fenster und trotzdem 35 Grad in der Bude weil einfach kein Lüftchen geht.
Persönlich bin ich da letzten Sommer auf Komplett-Wasserkühlung umgestiegen. Sprich die Hardware juckts nicht (ein MoRa reicht auch wenns 35 Grad hat) und ich sitz da mit nem nassen Shirt und den Füßen im Wassereimer.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. März 2017)

Fenster auf im Sommer macht nur Sinn wenn es draußen kühler ist.  Ich will ja nicht die Wärme in der Bude haben.


----------



## Amon (27. März 2017)

Ich wohne unterm Dach, ich hab keine andere Chance als abends die Fenster auf zu machen wenn es kühler wird. 30°+ sind im Sommer keine Seltenheit bei mir.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## P2063 (27. März 2017)

Hier im Altbau ist so gut wie nix isoliert. Da die Wohnung im Erdgeschoss ist geht es noch einigermaßen, muss trotzdem im Hochsommer die ein oder andere Nacht das Fenster auf lassen. Im Winter die Bude geheizt zu bekommen ist aber deutlich schwieriger, zumal der Drachen der über uns wohnt die Angewohnheit hat immer die Kellerfenster auf zu reißen...

Aber egal, 3-4 Monate noch, dann heißt es komfortable Lüftungsheizung mit Klimafunktion


----------



## Körschgen (27. März 2017)

Wohne auch im Denkmalschutz.

Da kann man nich mal eben neue Fenster einbauen (hab ich zwar trotzdem gemacht aber das ist eine andere Geschichte).

Fenster ist nachts immer auf, Sommer wie Winter.


----------



## taks (27. März 2017)

Bei mir ist das Fenster in der Nacht auch das ganze Jahr geöffnet.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> bei vielen Fenstern ists auch fast egal ob die offen oder zu sind (einfachverglasung mit Holzrahmen - die sind eh nicht dicht^^).



Die guten Holzrahmen. Meine Holz-Balkontüre ist so verzogen, dass man unten rausschauen kann  
Und wenn Stürmt hats immer so Schmutzschneisen unter der Türe.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Fenster auf im Sommer macht nur Sinn wenn es draußen kühler ist.  Ich will ja nicht die Wärme in der Bude haben.


Ich öffne nur in der Nacht die Fenster im Sommer, am Tag ist das bei mir verboten, sonst ist es heisser als druassen wegen der Sonne die den ganzen Nachmittag drauf scheint, trotz geschlossenen Jalousien 



Amon schrieb:


> Ich wohne unterm Dach, ich hab keine andere Chance als abends die Fenster auf zu machen wenn es kühler wird. 30°+ sind im Sommer keine Seltenheit bei mir.
> 
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


Kenne ich gut weil ich auch eine Dachwohnung habe. 



taks schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das Fenster in der Nacht auch das ganze Jahr geöffnet.



Und du frierst dabei nicht?  Oder wie dick ist deine Bettdecke ?


----------



## Watertouch (28. März 2017)

Ja ist ein Muss für mich. Mein Schlafzimmer befindet sich unter dem Dach in Südseite, in einem schlecht isolierten Haus aus den 60ern.
Letztes Jahr habe ich einmal den Fehler gemacht und das Fenster zugelassen, am Nachmittag als ich nach Hause kam war der Raum nicht mehr betretbar. 
Ich hab nicht gemessen, aber angefühlt hat sich das nach deutlich mehr als 40°C.
Ich habe mal drüber nachgedacht mal eine kleine Monoblock Klimaanlage zu kaufen, aber bei der Isolierung kostet mich das zu viel.


----------



## taks (30. März 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und du frierst dabei nicht?  Oder wie dick ist deine Bettdecke ?



Eine Winterbettdecke eben. Wenns in der Nacht draussen 10°C hat, ist sie aber schon fast zu warm ^^


----------



## NCphalon (6. April 2017)

Wohne in einem in den 60ern ausgebauten Dachgeschoss eines 1880er Altbaus, Fenster geht nach Westen raus. Mit offenem Fenster hab ich hier im Sommer Temperaturen wie draußen, mit geschlossenem weit mehr. 50m entfernt ist die Bahnlinie, auf der nachts im 20-Min-Takt die Güterzüge vorbeischeppern. Ab und zu hockt auch der Marder (Vermieter ist informiert aber naja...^^) vorm Fenster, weshalb ich nicht mit offenem Fenster schlafen kann. 

ABER SONST ALLES TOP!!!!


----------



## goldtinsel (6. April 2017)

Offenes Fenster = top! Aber leider sind die ersten Pollen schon wieder unterwegs


----------



## ChrisX84 (10. April 2017)

Nie, Mücken und Spinnen leiben es bei uns im Schlafzimmer sobald es drinnen wärmer ist als draußen und unsere Altbau-Doppelverglasung erlaubt keine ästhetische Anbringung von Insektengittern.


----------



## Amon (10. April 2017)

Also bevor ich in der Bude kaputt gehen würde, würde ich da zur Not auch Fliegengitter anbringen selbst wenn es kacke aussieht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## yippiee (14. April 2017)

ich habe das Fenster immer offen. Ist einfach erfrischend


----------



## efdev (14. April 2017)

ChrisX84 schrieb:


> erlaubt keine ästhetische Anbringung von Insektengittern.



Die sollen auch nicht gut aussehen sondern funktionieren  

@T 
Sommer offenes Fenster und im Winter ab und an aber April steht das Fenster die meiste Zeit offen.


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich bei meinen Eltern (auf dem Land) bin nie. Und das aus 2 Gründen:

1. Mücken. 
2. Ist das Fenster direkt zur Straße hin gerichtet, damit wird die Stille durch ein Auto unterbrochen.

Wenn ich in meiner Wohnung (in der Stadt) bin und es extrem schwül oder heiß ist bleibt das Fenster durchaus mal offen. Denn bei 25° Zimmertemperatur schläft es sich nicht so angenehm. Verkehr gibts hier zwar auch, aber der Verkehrslärm ist hier etwas indirekter.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Mai 2017)

Müclen hasse ich auch aber zum Glück gibt es ja Fliegengitter, mir fällt gerade ein das ich eins kaufen sollte, habe jetzt schon Spinnen und andere Viecher in der Bude und das im 4. Stock.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (3. Mai 2017)

Sommer ist es immer offen. Winter nach Lust und Laune.

2015 hatte ich in meinem Zimmer über 50 Grad als ich Heim gekommen bin. Selbst der Ventilator hat nur noch warm gepustet


----------



## taks (3. Mai 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> ..., habe jetzt schon Spinnen und andere Viecher in der Bude und das im 4. Stock.



Es gibt Nichts, was es nicht gibt. Wir hatten auf dem Balkon im 4. Stock mal eine Maus.


----------



## Laggy.NET (3. Mai 2017)

Natürlich ist im Sommer Nachts das Fenster offen. Nachts ist schließlich die einzige Zeit in der es kühler wird. 
Es dauert ja selbst nachts schon 4-5 Stunden, bis die ganze Hitze mal aus der Wohnung geht, selbst wenn es draußen gefühlt schon sehr kühl ist.

Hätte ich Nachts das Fenster zu, würde sich die Bude derart aufheizen, dass sie nach 2-3 Tagen nicht mehr bewohnbar ist.  


Tagsüber ists natürlich theoretisch besser, das Fenster zu schließen und die Rolländen runter zu machen. Da bleibts definitiv länger kühl, aber dafür steht die Luft, sie wird schlecht und es ist dunkel.
Lieber 35°C, licht und etwas Wind, anstatt 27°C, dunkelheit und schlechte Luft. 

.... oder ich geh arbeiten und setze mich ins klimatisierte Büro.  
Oder die Assimethode: Man lungert in irgend nem Lebensmittelgeschäft herum. Sind auch klimatisiert


----------



## Leob12 (3. Mai 2017)

Dachgeschoß? 
Kurz stoßlüften/durchzugslüften bringt mehr als die Fenster tagsüber geöffnet zu lassen. 

Ich selbst hab mir da mit einem kalten Fußbad Abhilfe geschaffen. Hat funktioniert. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (11. Mai 2017)

Wohne auch im Dachgeschoss und habe das Fenster eigentlich immer offen, außer keiner ist Zuhause.


----------

